# Dangerous Dog Treat From CHINA



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

Here we go again dog lover's!! READ ALL LABELS!
PLEASE READ AND SHARE THIS WITH ANYONE WHO HAS DOGS, ESPECIALLY SMALL DOGS

Bella, 3 years old, 4 pounds

Product - Smoke House Chicken Breast Tenders Treats

Bella became suddenly ill ,and now hospitalized with her life threatened due to Smoke House Chicken Tenders.I recently purchased at Pet Smart. It doesn't matter where you purchase them, just don't purchase them.

This was the first time I bought the Smoke House treats. Having read the label, it was listed as all natural, no additives, dyes etc. The treats were purchased on or about August 17. She loved them and I was happy because she typically only likes one treat. By August 23 she vomited bile, and again on August 24. Her personality began to change becoming lethargic, wanting to stay in her bed, loss of appetite. excessive drinking, urinating frequently in excessive amounts. urine became orange like in color. By August 28 she was severely dehydrated and lost one of her three pounds.

Sugar was found in her urine which would typically indicate diabetes. Bella was put on IV and given an antibiotic to take while tests were being done over Labor Day weekend. 

Test results showed "irregularity in the lower part of her kidney. Possibly a hole in the kidney because of the malfunction. 

By today Sept 7, she was no better and very low on energy and interest in being around anyone. I brought the package of Smoke House Chicken Tenders with me to the vet because it was the only thing that was different in her diet.

My wonderful vet, a graduate of Cornell University searched the Cornell Veterinarian site where veterinarians report unusual cases which are tracked. The search was done by symptoms. A second search by chicken treats. 

There were numerous cases on the Cornell University Veterinarian web site, all with the same symptoms, test results and yes, related to chicken tender treats made in China. Never did it cross my mind that this product was made in China. When Dr. didn't find complete listing of ingredients on the package he called the number listed on the back of the package identifying himself and asked for ingredients to help understand what was happening to my pet. The only thing the person on the phone with a strong Chinese accent was "all natural, all natural". Sure enough looking at the small print on the bottom back of the package is "product of China", the same source of other products that have been killing our pets. I sat beside my vet and read along with him. 

Following are primary repeated findings;
-severe damage to the kidney often resulting in complete renal failure and death
-numerous reports in the past four to five weeks, a larger number on the East Coast
- chicken and beef treats promoted as all natural 
-it does not matter what the label is, if it is a product of China
-if caught early enough, hospitalized on IV hydrating and flushing the kidney over days with nutrients may help the kidney heal itself and the pet could then live with the damaged kidney
-if not caught early complete renal failure is expected
-most cases reported are related to small dogs
-initial symptoms indicate diabetes
-mold is often found when flushing the kidney (found in Bella)

I have been in touch with Pet Smart requesting them to help get the ingredients. Time is lost analyzing the food. Today a vet at Cornell purchased a bag after reading the report my Vet posted on Bella. He then contacted my vet to say the bag he bought had mold in it despite an expiration date one year from now. I was asked to look closely at whatever was left in my bag, but saw none.

After Bella was admitted to the vet I went directly to Pet Smart in Nanuet NY, told the Manager what happened and asked her to assist getting the ingredients identified. I was met with a hostile attitude. She was only interested in getting my name because she felt I was going to file a complaint. The person at PS headquarters responsible for knowing food ingredients at Pet Smart headquarters is trying to help. 

The information available to vets on the Cornell web site is not public information. No one seems to be aware of this. Dogs are misdiagnosed

PLEASE SEND THIS ON TO YOUR PET LOVING FRIENDS AND SAVE A PET AND LOTS OF HEARTACHE. 

PLEASE POST THIS INFORMATION ON ANY WEB SITE YOU CAN CONCERNING PETS.

[Non-text portions of this message have been removed]


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2007)

Rose,
China is only responsible for part of it.
We are responsible as well, in fact even more.
Why,
1) Because all of the greedy corporations who outsourcing everything.
Who invented this outsourcing theory? braindead economists/ professors/CEOs who never have to toil one day in their lifes in a factory.
They keep saying retrain the work force. Give me a break , doing what?
No nation on earth can have a 100% population with brainy tendency to be all lawyers/dortors/scientist etc..A portion of the population will always be gifted with visual coordination/physical strength/endurance etc...A wise government has to keep some of these production jobs for its citizens.
When too many peoples have no jobs, and desperated lives, iddle time in their hands, there are likely going to be unrest. Built more prisons?
2) If we ever have a war with more than one of those outsourcing countries, and all the computer chips, the machine parts are produced somewhere else, etc..
We will be paralyzed, we can not built factories over night.
3) Greedy corporations can get away with low standard /irresponsible pollution practice in other countries. specially in communist countries (where the population can not voice their concern without being throwed in jails or get killed)
4) It is a myth that our pets have to have these fancy packaged things to be happy.
I remember our dogs & cats ate whatever leftover from us, they never get sick, nor have to go to the vets until they died of old age.
Our dogs wagged their tails the same way (as the dogs over here) when they anticipated the left over.
5) Last but not least, if the pets eat the same things we eat, if something is wrong with the food, we & the pets both will kiss our A.. goodbye at the same time, we won't have to feel sad watching our pets suffer


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 11, 2007)

Hien

Lots of truth there.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

Hien said:


> Rose,
> 4) It is a myth that our pets have to have these fancy packaged things to be happy.
> I remember our dogs & cats ate whatever leftover from us, they never get sick, nor have to go to the vets until they died of old age.
> Our dogs wagged their tails the same way (as the dogs over here) when they anticipated the left over.
> 5) Last but not least, if the pets eat the same things we eat, if something is wrong with the food, we & the pets both will kiss our A.. goodbye at the same time, we won't have to feel sad watching our pets suffer



Couldn't agree with you more Hien! I LOVE #4 & that's the number one problem - the pet food industry preys on human emotion! The pet food industry is one of the most deceptive industries on this planet & it's due to the HUGE profits they make. My dogs have been on a raw/natural diet for about 8 years now & I would never go back to commercial dog foods. Everytime there is a recall, I tell myself - that's why I feed raw!
I am an obedience/agility instructor, so it's the teacher in me to alert others on any hazards out there. If I knew this info & didn't share it, then what kind of a person am I? If people don't heed the warning, then that was their choice.


----------

